# Army Painting Challenge - Entries May 2013



## humakt

Entries from the first month of the challenge

emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Nordicus 









Tomg 









Khorne's Fist 









Barnster 









Finnbott 









Relisa









bigray023 









Asmodus









The Son Of Horus 









Jacobite (Now with the correct image)









Septok 









Oldman78 









Ring Master "Honka" 









LegionThree 









Chaosftw 









KjellThorngaard 









infernalcaretaker 









Dragblud da scrunka 









Imm0rtal Reaper


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Humakt, the image hosting service I was using decided one day to just up and start charging people with about a weeks notice. I managed to grab a screen shot of the completed entry in thread as proof though:



















Here is the unit in question hosted on Photobucket. I think the next months entry might also have the same fate:


----------



## humakt

No problem Jac. I have sorted it so you entry is in the post.


----------

